
Mark Zuckerberg lost $6B and his head of security in one day - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40546764/mark-zuckerberg-lost-6-billion-and-his-head-of-security-today
======
trisimix
Just started the process of deletigg my accpunt last night. Love this news.

